# Looking to move from the UK to Canada



## Zeff (Oct 8, 2013)

As many people on here I'm looking to move. I work on the railways in a managerial capacity, to be honest I don't know where to start. I've looked at CN and CP rail for jobs a few have caught my eye but I've found I am stuck on finding a point of contact to approach about opportunities. 

I have a fiancé and a 1 year old son that will be coming with me but I'm very nervous about moving without a solid job and visa sorted out

Please could some one help me find where I should start and what I need to research?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well i assume you know the railways in Canada are nothing as widespread as in the UK. There are, IMO, two options open to you. One is to visit Canada and contact HR of both major railway companies. The other is to prepare a Canadian style resume and forward it to HR at both companies.


----------



## Zeff (Oct 8, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Well i assume you know the railways in Canada are nothing as widespread as in the UK. There are, IMO, two options open to you. One is to visit Canada and contact HR of both major railway companies. The other is to prepare a Canadian style resume and forward it to HR at both companies.


Thanks Auld Yin,
I've made an application for both company's and I have an online assessment, my main area of concern is what type of visa will I need in order for myself and my family to move? Also is Edmonton a good area for a family? I know I'm probably doing everything a little back to front but I want as much stability for my family as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There are many risk a involved in emigrating. To assess what visa you require could you advise exactly what you do?


----------



## Zeff (Oct 8, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> There are many risk a involved in emigrating. To assess what visa you require could you advise exactly what you do?


I work in railway maintenance, I'm currently work as an assistant track engineer, this job involves me managing a team of staff undertaking surveying and technical monitoring inspection. It's a managerial role, I also look after track quality and plan track renewals. 

Is there any other info you would like to know?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you'll need to get one of the companies to apply to Canadian Gov't for what's known as a LMO (Labour Market Opinion>. If approved this would get you a 2 year TWP (Temporary Work Permit). After one year, if you're happy here, you can apply to convert this to Permanent Resident status.
Edmonton is a quite satisfactory city in which to raise a family.


----------



## Zeff (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice, will my fiancé/wife (it will be very soon) and child be able to come on that permit? 

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Zeff said:


> Thanks for the great advice, will my fiancé/wife (it will be very soon) and child be able to come on that permit?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Yes.


----------



## Zeff (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks again for the advice and sorry for the stupid questions, 

One more question I've been reading a couple of other threads and am I correct in thinking that if I have a written job offer and LMO I can just pretty much hop on a flight and receive a work permit at the point of entry?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

That is correct.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

To expand a little on the LMO topic.

Firstly, in principle Auld Yin is technically correct when he says you are able to hop on a plane, turn up at port of entry armed with your LMO and written job offer and obtain your visa. However, also be advised the ultimate decision in granting your work visa is entirely at the discretion of the immigration officer at port of entry. I am not sure how often refusal happens but believe me it does happen.

To enlighten you on the overall process a little further. The L.M.O. (Labour market opinion) is an authorisation granted by a goverment department to the company applying. In this instance, let us argue this company is CN.

Part of the process of CN applying for the LMO is to prove to the Government department, they are unable to recruit (usually locally) for the position they wish to fill. This inability could be for any number of reasons BUT, and here will lie your problem, the closer the vacancy is to a large populous (city) the more difficult it will be for the company to see an LMO granted. 

It is also part of this process the position has to be advertised for a number of weeks prior to the company even being able to submit an LMO application. 

It follows, more rurally tends to produce the more successful LMO applications as the local Canadian population and subsequent skill sets will be thinner on the ground.

Taking all of the above into account, this will likely prove your downfall as the more urban positions available within the railway networks will likely receive favourable results from within the companies existing workforce.

On the plus side, I do know there are many vacancies in the more rural areas but here you would firstly have to be sure you and your family were cut out for rural AND that there is a way to apply for these positions in the first place. Please also understand, rural in the UK does not come anywhere near rural in Canada. 

In your case, as I think AY has already suggested, your first step would be to talk with CN and CP

Good luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mikejb said:


> To expand a little on the LMO topic.
> 
> Firstly, in principle Auld Yin is technically correct when he says you are able to hop on a plane, turn up at port of entry armed with your LMO and written job offer and obtain your visa. However, also be advised the ultimate decision in granting your work visa is entirely at the discretion of the immigration officer at port of entry. I am not sure how often refusal happens but believe me it does happen.
> 
> ...


The poster asked that, if in possession of the LMO and a Job Offer, could he appear at border, show the required documentation and receive his visa. The answer is YES. It is highly unlikely entry will be denied. The Border Control will not question how the LMO was obtained by, in your example, CN Rail.


----------



## mrdale (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, I currently have a visitors visa to canada.i plan to visit in january, edmonton to be precise.my question is, are there any possibilties of me getting a job and consequently getting a work permit, should incase I like it there and I want to remain.

Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you find an employer willing to apply for a LMO it would take 12-16 weeks before it can be approved and issued. During this period you cannot work. The possibility of finding work depend on what skills you have.


----------



## mrdale (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt reply. I have 10 years experience in Information Technology


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

IT covers a myriad of sins. There are two computer related jobs that provide PR status very quickly.
Search codes 2147 and 2174 to see s you have the qualifications for IT work inn Canada.
Search The National Occupational Classification


----------



## mrdale (Oct 30, 2013)

I have gone through the link, and I have gotten the required information. Many thanks.my major area of concern is if I would be allowed to remain in the country while my application is being processed, provided I get a job.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you arrive as a visitor you can get, at IO discretion, permission for six month stay.


----------

